# Prepardness and the Unwilling.



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I have tried my darndest to talk sense into the sweet blessed sheep in my church about stocking up on food and water...and well..-->:brickwall:

Tried talking with my pastor of the visions that have me in a cold sweat, tears streaming down my cheeks and me down on my face praying at night.

Same effect. *crickets*

What am I suppose to do?

I have some supplies...but, in my mind no where near enough.

I can't possibly feed all these people when the balloon goes up.

It's upsetting to the depths of my soul.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

All you can do is talk to them and let them decide. Keep putting away for you and yours and have a good soul searching to see how generous you can afford to be when they show up with their hands out. My extended family knows that my food/supplies are for my children. They have time, money and room to prepare now but are choosing not to. My kids aren't going to go without for someone who refuses to think of their own future needs.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> I have tried my darndest to talk sense into the sweet blessed sheep in my church about stocking up on food and water...and well..-->:brickwall:
> 
> Tried talking with my pastor of the visions that have me in a cold sweat, tears streaming down my cheeks and me down on my face praying at night.
> 
> ...


Did you also get a message that you are supposed to tell everyone to prepare and that it is your job to convince them to do so?

It is way too late now, but have you ever heard of OPSEC? Operational Security? What you have convinced all of the people that you have talked to is that they will all come to see you and expect you to take care of them, because you were so convicted about being prepared. EVERYONE is depending upon YOU!

Me? I don't talk to anyone about it unless they talk about preparedness or bring it up first. And then, I say very, very, very little. I say, "I think it is a good idea, but that must be alot of work." "How would a person even know where to begin?" Yes, I play it off, because even though I have had a couple people bring it up, I know them too well. The people who have brought it up have no clue what it takes. I have been in the home of one of these people. She is not a prepper, nor will she ever be, even though she has much more means to be prepared than I do. What I have going for me is one foot in front of the other for years.

I know that I know no one who actually has any preps, except one person who lives 14 hours away and another who lives about that far in the other direction. If anyone else has any preps, I will be surprised.

I have experienced people who have gotten irrationally hysterical about situations. I don't do well with that kind of behavior, so when SHTF, and people become hysterically desperate, I don't want to be around them, nor to have them come around me. Trust me, people will be hysterical and they will be expecting you to take care of them, because you showed them your hand.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tank_Girl said:


> I have tried my darndest to talk sense into the sweet blessed sheep in my church about stocking up on food and water...and well..-->:brickwall:
> Tried talking with my pastor of the visions that have me in a cold sweat, tears streaming down my cheeks and me down on my face praying at night.
> Same effect. *crickets*
> What am I suppose to do?
> ...


"Religion/faith" can be a real problem at times.
A. "It's in the Lord's hands, *HE will provide*."
B. "Death is not the end, *we're all going to Heaven*."
C. "We're not gonna be here, *the rapture will take us away*."
D. "Whatever happens, *it's the Lord's will*."
E, "God is in control, *and we win*."

Don't let it get to you...worry about YOU and YOUR FAMILY. Maybe sounds a bit harsh, and fatalistic, but there's nothing you can do about THEM. And that's just the way it is. (Doesn't mean you can't pray and hope THEY turn out to be right......but personally, YOU/YOURS need to concentrate on YOU/YOURS!!)

:scratch:dunno::wave:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> "Religion/faith" can be a real problem at times.
> A. "It's in the Lord's hands, *HE will provide*."
> B. "Death is not the end, *we're all going to Heaven*."
> C. "We're not gonna be here, *the rapture will take us away*."
> ...


Most church goers have heard the verses about Joseph and the dreams. Seven years of feast before seven years of famine. That he told the pharaoh to store grain while it was abundant for the times it was not. Genesis 41

Perfect for giving the pig headed church-ies a nudge.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> You can prep for them and your family. Of course they will also bring their friends. The friends will have family, you certainly couldn't turn away anyone with children. With any luck you might make it through the week.
> 
> Durring Katrina there was a guy that told three or four of his friends that they could bring their campers to his place. Eventually over twenty campers showed up. Luckily his well sufficed. They showed up with little or no food. Little or no cash and a checkbook from a bank that was literally underwater. Few even had the firearms to help defend the compound. While he was prepared above average they ate him out of house and home.
> 
> ...


From the natural LONE WOLF, No good deed goes unpunished.. Save yourself, save your family if you can. Everybody else had the same opportunity to wake up and smell the coffee. Drowning people tend to pull their saviors under.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> During Katrina there was a guy that told three or four of his friends that they could bring their campers to his place. Eventually over twenty campers showed up. Luckily his well sufficed. They showed up with little or no food. Little or no cash and a checkbook from a bank that was literally underwater. Few even had the firearms to help defend the compound. While he was prepared above average they ate him out of house and home.
> 
> This poor guy provided food, water, sanitation, security, electricity, and what medical he could for a bunch of unprepared strangers. His preps were wiped out.


I have often thought or dreamed of having a compound with a group of like minded folks. Yep. And then all their relatives, because if you have a dozen families in your group, you will have all of their extended families, because people will not leave their families out. And all of them will try to bring their extended families. Can you see a dozen families has no limit?

There are lessons in this! Invite no one and many will come. Invite a few and even more will come.

Tell people to prep, and they will know who is prepared! Or was!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Grimm, Caribou, TmtTactical......*

All of you are absolutely correct. It is harsh, it is judgmental, it is selfish, but the term "self preservation" includes ALL of those, and the reality is EVERYONE capable of "thinking" has the same OPPORTUNITY to "prepare for the worst." They may do it as a "primitive lifestyle scenario," spending a small amount and investing hard labor, they may do it as a "middle class scenario," with some comforts, spending more in the process, or they may do it in "luxury fashion," and pour money into it by the dump truck full.......but they ALL have one thing in common.......THEY AIN'T WORRIED ABOUT MR. & MRS. JOHN DOE. They are concerned with the survival of MR. & MRS. SELF AND FAMILY.

You try to "save everybody else," and all you're gonna end up doing is committing "suicide by generosity!" OTHERS don't "prepare," TOUGH TITTY SAID THE KITTY, and that's the way it 's gotta be if YOU/YOURS wanna survive.......:club::ranton:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> All of you are absolutely correct. It is harsh, it is judgmental, it is selfish, but the term "self preservation" includes ALL of those, and the reality is EVERYONE capable of "thinking" has the same OPPORTUNITY to "prepare for the worst." They may do it as a "primitive lifestyle scenario," spending a small amount and investing hard labor, they may do it as a "middle class scenario," with some comforts, spending more in the process, or they may do it in "luxury fashion," and pour money into it by the dump truck full.......but they ALL have one thing in common.......THEY AIN'T WORRIED ABOUT MR. & MRS. JOHN DOE. They are concerned with the survival of MR. & MRS. SELF AND FAMILY.
> 
> You try to "save everybody else," and all you're gonna end up doing is committing "suicide by generosity!" OTHERS don't "prepare," TOUGH TITTY SAID THE KITTY, and that's the way it 's gotta be if YOU/YOURS wanna survive.......:club::ranton:


Annnnnnnd THIS is why none of my in-laws know where we live and where we are moving to. They are lazy and have already tried to steal from my children's mouths.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Annnnnnnd THIS is why none of my in-laws know where we live and where we are moving to. They are lazy and have already tried to steal from my children's mouths.


Grimm, I agree.
Never leave a blood trail for the sharks. Once the "THH" constructions begins, nobody not immediately in my son's family will know the location or any of the features designed into the house. All the rest of the family is on their own. They have had the time and told to smell the coffee.

Let Darwin move forward as nature intended.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The absolute worst way to get people to take a course of action they dont see a need for is to implore upon them while crying. Unless you are a wife or girlfriend. Then sometimes that works even if it makes the other person hate life for a minute. Instead of trying to get people to prep, start a community garden at the church and get people involved. Talk to the church about doing a food pantry for struggling families so there is always a stock of food on hand for the church community if needed. Make your hobbies fun and exciting so people want to join in. Do a church youth campout and drag some of the parents along as chaperones. Invite the fire department in for a fire safety class. Get involved in your community cert team and invite others from your church. Have some of the church elders pass on skills like canning, knitting or sewing to a group at church. Im sure the older folks would jump at the chance to pass on knowledge if they felt there was a sincere interest. There is a lot more to prepping than having a basement full of rice and beans. Just dont go about crying and making yourself appear as a tiresome nuissance with odd ideas that should be tolerated when you cant be avoided. That is counterproductive. Good luck.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*San Francisco Power Outage*

This is one reason we prep. Posted link:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/massive-power-outage-hits-san-francisco-shuts-down-businesses-bart-station-traffic-lights/ar-BBA84Jm?li=BBnb7Kz

A massive power outage in San Francisco caused a blackout Friday morning in neighborhoods across the city, from the Financial District to the Presidio, forcing the closure of businesses, a BART station and a federal courthouse, officials said.

A spokesman for Pacific Gas and Electric Co. said at least 90,000 customers lost power and that there had been a fire at a substation on Larkin Street. It wasn't immediately clear whether the fire caused the outage, which swept through the city after 9 a.m., or was ignited as a result of the outage.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> This is one reason we prep. Posted link:
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/massive-power-outage-hits-san-francisco-shuts-down-businesses-bart-station-traffic-lights/ar-BBA84Jm?li=BBnb7Kz
> A massive power outage in San Francisco caused a blackout Friday morning in neighborhoods across the city, from the Financial District to the Presidio, forcing the closure of businesses, a BART station and a federal courthouse, officials said. A spokesman for Pacific Gas and Electric Co. said at least 90,000 customers lost power and that there had been a fire at a substation on Larkin Street. It wasn't immediately clear whether the fire caused the outage, which swept through the city after 9 a.m., or was ignited as a result of the outage.


One fire, one middlin' substation....in one middlin' area. Now picture 4-5 main, regional, switching stations going down and knocking out power to tens of millions for an extended period of time, due to deliberate sabotage which destroys the switching stations, and would require weeks/months for them to be replaced!! Ain't pretty, and all them people ain't just gonna stand around slurping their coffee for long, especially if it's near the 1st of the month, and them "benefit checks/food stamps" don't show up!

Lotta "bubbles" out there....this is just ONE of them.....


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> One fire, one middlin' substation....in one middlin' area. Now picture 4-5 main, regional, switching stations going down and knocking out power to tens of millions for an extended period of time, due to deliberate sabotage which destroys the switching stations, and would require weeks/months for them to be replaced!! Ain't pretty, and all them people ain't just gonna stand around slurping their coffee for long, especially if it's near the 1st of the month, and them "benefit checks/food stamps" don't show up!
> 
> Lotta "bubbles" out there....this is just ONE of them.....


Your points are one of my main prep scenarios. Economic collapse and grid down. I don't know what will trigger the events but I really believe these are the most likely.

Grid down from natural disaster / infrastructural failure would be a blood bath in the metro areas. As you pointed out, no debit, credit -- cash only and price gouging. No power no water, no phones, no food, no gooberment to save them and no cash or reserves. Perfect storm conditions for a bloodbath. Steal and kill to survive and justify it in their minds that, "you should have offered to share with them".

The economic collapse will be slower but just as lethal. It will take longer for the food and utilities to be cut off but nobody works for free. Think 500% inflation and what happens.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

And just think this didn't even start yet !

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/33798...he-sun-could-cause-blackout-mayhem-next-week/


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

And this on top of that Hmmm. (last post)

http://www.shtfplan.com/conspiracy-...t-over-manhattan-as-actual-war-nears_04202017


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Obg12*

Obg12......Fearmonger! You're a fearmonger, I say...:wave:

Geee, thanks for bringing us ANOTHER reason to crawl under the bed! And, then, there's always the good old stray meteor or comet:
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/33819...go-which-changed-the-course-of-human-history/
Excerpt from article: "The event killed thousands of people, wiped out many large animal species and triggered a mini ice-age that lasted more than 1,000 years.
Engineers studied animal carvings made on a pillar known as the vulture stone at the site, which is one of the world's most important archaeological locations. The carvings include birds, a scorpion, a snake and a dog or wolf as well as a headless man.
By interpreting the animals as astronomical symbols, and using software to match their positions to patterns of stars, researchers have now dated the event to 10,950BC."

Solar storm, Nuclear Preparedness Exercise, stray meteor/comet, WHAT'S next???? The "bubbles" just keep coming! 
Valid point, though......Solar, meteors/comets, whatever. Mother Nature is an unpredictable force not to be discounted, in any way! Picture Californication if the San Andreas really cut loose, say an 8.5-9.5?? Or, the Central U.S., if the Madrid Fault decided to wake up??

Can we even begin to *COUNT* the "bubbles?? And what about bubbles we don't even know *ARE* bubbles yet??? :dunno::scratch


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Tank_Girl, have you ever read the story of "The Little Red Hen"? You may have to take her perspective, if only for your own peace of mind.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I don`t know if is religion or plain stupidity but people just don`t want to learn even after major events they fail to learn from it. According to psychiatrist is called mental laziness or ignorance in my view. Buying a set of wide lids for my jars I was ask today at the store what they were for ,I show them the jars ,same look ,they had no idea of their use or purpose and this was a older couple too. One time I was ask why I buy water bottles ,don`t your refrigerator have a water/ice outlet they ask ,so you just can`t push a mule to water sometimes .I just came from helping my young neighbors ,their car had overheated not to far from home ,the radiator water reserved bottle works under pressure ,it has a crack on top which I pointed out to them sometime ago , well it happen ,they look humble folks. We can only try and hope for the best.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

readytogo said:


> I don`t know if is religion or plain stupidity but people just don`t want to learn even after major events they fail to learn from it. According to psychiatrist is called mental laziness or ignorance in my view. Buying a set of wide lids for my jars I was ask today at the store what they were for ,I show them the jars ,same look ,they had no idea of their use or purpose and this was a older couple too. One time I was ask why I buy water bottles ,don`t your refrigerator have a water/ice outlet they ask ,so you just can`t push a mule to water sometimes .I just came from helping my young neighbors ,their car had overheated not to far from home ,the radiator water reserved bottle works under pressure ,it has a crack on top which I pointed out to them sometime ago , well it happen ,they look humble folks. We can only try and hope for the best.


RTG, You have skills and knowledge people need to learn, don't give up on them but don't expose you or your family as preppers either. Your OPSEC is more important than their learning needs. Stay safe and live to debate me another day. :cheers:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

fteter said:


> Tank_Girl, have you ever read the story of "The Little Red Hen"? You may have to take her perspective, if only for your own peace of mind.


Little Red Hen?? Jesus, I thought I was OOOOLLLLDD! We got more "Seniors" on here than I thought!!! Howdy!!:wave::beercheer::2thumb:


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Retiring in Sept (happy dance goes here):beercheer:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

obg12 said:


> Retiring in Sept (happy dance goes here):beercheer:


Welcome to the club --- hope you enjoy it. artydance:


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> Welcome to the club --- hope you enjoy it. artydance:


Thank you,health is still with me so I'm sure gonna try


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

obg12 said:


> Thank you,health is still with me so I'm sure gonna try


Do you goals or plans set or just going to wing it a bit?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Little Red Hen?? Jesus, I thought I was OOOOLLLLDD! We got more "Seniors" on here than I thought!!! Howdy!!:wave::beercheer::2thumb:


I had to look that one up. I'd never heard it before.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> I had to look that one up. I'd never heard it before.


Well that certainly made us feel ancient. :surrender:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I tried that story on the preschoolers. Read the story. Baked the bread. Ate the bread. Then I had the teachers in all the classes ask questions about what they thought. Interesting, all classes were about the same. The question was if Little Red Hen should of shared the bread and why. When you use the word share around 3-5 year olds they immediately act pc and say yes. They were not sure why. So I asked the teachers to explain in more detail the story, and asked if they thought it would be right to share if she was the only one who did the work. About half changed their answer when they felt it was ok to. Interesting. I would really like them to learn that you reap what you sow. That slackers get nada.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> I tried that story on the preschoolers. Read the story. Baked the bread. Ate the bread. Then I had the teachers in all the classes ask questions about what they thought. Interesting, all classes were about the same. The question was if Little Red Hen should of shared the bread and why. When you use the word share around 3-5 year olds they immediately act pc and say yes. They were not sure why. So I asked the teachers to explain in more detail the story, and asked if they thought it would be right to share if she was the only one who did the work. About half changed their answer when they felt it was ok to. Interesting. I would really like them to learn that you reap what you sow. That slackers get nada.


How about fixing up some basic cookie batter--- each student has to mix and stir their own. Then have a teacher / aid / volunteer refuse to mix up their cookie batter but when all the cookies were ready, have the aid. volunteer ask the students who wants to give up their cookies because she did not make any.

I hope this makes sense, I don't cook, so I don't know if I am even using the correct terms. The concept is that they made something that they really want and now somebody wants to take from them because they did not want to make their own. Wish you luck on this, better they learn at a young age.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

tmttactical said:


> Well that certainly made us feel ancient. :surrender:


Don't. Ive read it to all my kids and nearly everyone I know has.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Tank girl....started this thread and hasn't chimed back in since.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LastOutlaw said:


> Tank girl....started this thread and hasn't chimed back in since.


I noticed this as well.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

weedygarden said:


> I noticed this as well.


But we be all having fun and still learning.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

LastOutlaw said:


> Tank girl....started this thread and hasn't chimed back in since.


Might just be sitting back, watching the fun.....Tank_Girl doesn't actually "post" a whole lot.....:scratch:dunno:


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

So when SHTF and they all show up at your door tell them you heeded their advice and got rid of your supplies.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

oldasrocks said:


> So when SHTF and they all show up at your door tell them you heeded their advice and got rid of your supplies.


Best suggestion so far, loved it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread...but I like to tell the spiritual not stockpiling...God warned Noah about the flood..but, He didn't build the Ark!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Little Red Hen?? Jesus, I thought I was OOOOLLLLDD! We got more "Seniors" on here than I thought!!! Howdy!!:wave::beercheer::2thumb:


My 5 year old got a copy of that book last year for Christmas from myself and my husband.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> Do you goals or plans set or just going to wing it a bit?


A little of both


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

JayJay said:


> I realize this is an old thread...but I like to tell the spiritual not stockpiling...God warned Noah about the flood..but, He didn't build the Ark!!!


 The thread is only 2 days old... Your right. There are many cases where God has warned people so they could be ready. My Sunday school teacher used to tell us a story about a man in a flood.

This man saw the weather report showing heavy rains expected up stream. The sheriff came by and told him to watch the river and to get out if it got near the road. The man said "No need, God will protect me". The river near his house flooded so he moved upstairs and eventually to the roof. A man in a boat came by and tried to get him to come to dry land with him. The man said "No need, God will protect me". Later on a helicopter came and tried to get the man. The man said "No need, God will protect me". When the man showed up at the gates to Heaven he asked God why he didn't protect him. God said I sent you a weather report, the Sheriff, a man on a boat and a helicopter. What more did you want?:dunno:


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I knew I had read the story but I still had to look it up. No kids to read it to so it has been a long time.
> 
> We seem to have a lot of people that lurk or rarely post. Thanks for starting this thread Tank_Girl.


No probs.

The majority of people here have been sweet but there's always one obnoxious jerk in every bunch who can't understand what was written.

Rest assured I won't be bringing up food or water again at church...............

Won't be TALKING with my pastor again about the subject.

I guess I'm going to have to take the parable of the wise virgins to heart
and not share my lamp oil with those who didn't bring enough.

Thank you to the nice peole who responded.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i knew to begin with,not to go around talking about being a prepper..but yet.i found it necessary to talk with my mom about it.on acount "there" are things i needed to do,as a prepper,in which there's no keeping this knowledge from her..take all my flashlights,lanterns and rechargeable batteries for example.she thought it foolish to have all of that...i simply couldn't get the point across to why i had all of that.then we had a power outage..my point to having all of those items,was finally made.she had light(lantern) to read by.she had a flashlight to use for bathroom trips,and all..i even went as far as to say.aren't ya glad i had them? then left it at that..she thought it foolish to have all the oil lamps that i have.including 2 miniature oil lamps.i ended up using them in the bathroom during a outage.(one at a time)..bottom line of it all,for those who choose to talk about being prepared for things..do so for the area in which they live..be it snow storms/blizzards,power outages.to what ever else that takes place,in the way of normal and natural occurrences of the area.those situations they might prepare for.there's one quote from the bible that i do live by."But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel."-- 1 Timothy 5:8
i wont try to talk with a sheeple that has their head stuck in the sand like a ostrich,about preparing for whatever...on account,they won't listen..


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> Tried talking with my pastor of the visions that have me in a cold sweat, tears streaming down my cheeks and me down on my face praying at night.


I'm surprised that nobody has asked this question:

What are the visions that you have seen?

I spent a long time praying that God would show me the time of the year for the collapse. One night about 5 years I got into bed. As soon as I covered up this came into my mind:

I'm standing outside one of my favorite restaurants. It's been closed for some time. There's dust on the window I'm looking at. There are streaks where raindrops have hit the window and rolled down. I turn and I see autumn leaves swirling in an empty parking lot. That's it.

The restaurant in question is still in business today. Autumn leaves typically start to fall during the first week of October where I live.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I am so blessed. I have a husband on the same page regarding stockpiling.
Right now, I can prepare Ishmael, what named here(Mexican dish )if I want to and not need a thing compared to leaving the house for this delicious dish.

Yes, it's only Spanish rice, grilled shrimp/chicken, and 1/4 lb. American white cheese from deli(heated w. 1/4 cup milk, 1 TB butter, and 1 can green chiles, pinch of cumin, garlic powder, and cayenne to taste).


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

tmttactical said:


> RTG, You have skills and knowledge people need to learn, don't give up on them but don't expose you or your family as preppers either. Your OPSEC is more important than their learning needs. Stay safe and live to debate me another day. :cheers:


Great point here I don`t mine helping but exposing is another matter but this kids are like family and they have no idea of what surviving is all about ,they just came from Spain and over there they all depend on the government and here they are to busy going to school and working to pay attention to the real world, I guess they will learn soon enough.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

JayJay said:


> I am so blessed. I have a husband on the same page regarding stockpiling.
> Right now, I can prepare Ishmael, what named here(Mexican dish )if I want to and not need a thing compared to leaving the house for this delicious dish. Yes, it's only Spanish rice, grilled shrimp/chicken, and 1/4 lb. American white cheese from deli(heated w. 1/4 cup milk, 1 TB butter, and 1 can green chiles, pinch of cumin, garlic powder, and cayenne to taste).


Sounds pretty darn good to ME!! :wave:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

JayJay said:


> I am so blessed. I have a husband on the same page regarding stockpiling.
> Right now, I can prepare Ishmael, what named here(Mexican dish )if I want to and not need a thing compared to leaving the house for this delicious dish.
> 
> Yes, it's only Spanish rice, grilled shrimp/chicken, and 1/4 lb. American white cheese from deli(heated w. 1/4 cup milk, 1 TB butter, and 1 can green chiles, pinch of cumin, garlic powder, and cayenne to taste).


I hope my wife is not looking at this but my ex-wife was Mexican ,from way up in the mountains ,her mother was pure Indian and without any education she settle in Austin ,so I learn a thing or two about Mexican cooking ,next time you make that dish don`t use American white cheese get Mexican "queso fresco" or "queso blanco". I make it at home sometimes nothing but whole cow`s ,goat`s milk and vinegar ,but fresh goat`s milk is hard to come by around here so I just use cow`s and add some heavy cream, anyway try it you`ll see the difference. If you like rice then try this recipe.
Imperial Rice With Chicken.
http://www.food.com/recipe/arroz-imperial-con-pollo-imperial-rice-with-chicken-157125
There are many recipe's out there some use pork also ,the used of paprika to add color to any dish also adds flavor so you can avoid this by using Bijol or Annato powder, Annato is sold in seeds also that can go into oil and it will turn the oil red but no flavor at all. This is a real meal in one bake dish


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

readytogo said:


> Great point here I don`t mine helping but exposing is another matter but this kids are like family and they have no idea of what surviving is all about ,they just came from Spain and over there they all depend on the government and here they are to busy going to school and working to pay attention to the real world, I guess they will learn soon enough.


RTG, they maybe like family but unless you plan to provide for them after they show up at your door step like family, do not break OPSEC.

You are doing enough by showing and teaching self reliance and basic skills and I commend you for being involved but OPSEC above all. Always remember -- Desperate people do desperate things. These same people will turn on you and your familly as soon as their supplies run out. JMHO


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Its real nice that y'all want to save everyone...sometimes whether they want to be or not. 
But this is about preparedness and survival, right? 
Sure would suck to have a drowning man keep pushing you underwater by trying to climb up your body, wouldn't it? We learned in Boy Scouts that if you can't throw a rope, you gotta sneak up on them, and pull them to safety. Most times they relax once they're on their back, moving towards shore. 
Others, you just gotta toss 'em an anvil and call it a day. 
I wish you all the best in your quest to solve those eternal dilemmas, but know when to say "When," OK?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

readytogo said:


> don`t use American white cheese get Mexican "queso fresco" or "queso blanco".
> View attachment 16966


don`t use American white cheese get Mexican "queso fresco" or "queso blanco".

Oh, crap--we have a Ruler's here by Kroger's and the lady tried to get me a block of that and I wasn't sure--thanks.
Will save the Am. Cheese and get that.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Most church goers have heard the verses about Joseph and the dreams. Seven years of feast before seven years of famine. That he told the pharaoh to store grain while it was abundant for the times it was not. Genesis 41
> 
> Perfect for giving the pig headed church-ies a nudge.


I and one other are probably going to be running the food bank in our church, if we even continue to have one.

There are all kinds of government rules and regulations involved in a church food bank. Many don't realize or care how far and deeply the hand of the state and fed governments reach.

If I do continue, my goal is to follow the rules but to also have a parallel storehouse for the church. I haven't shared this with anyone else except the my fellow volunteer in the food bank and she thinks it's a good idea.

I'm still thinking this through because I do believe if something terrible did happen others would take it over for their own benefit. Sad, but a real fact in a lot of churches in America today.

Meanwhile the other volunteer has expressed much interest in my garden.

People please share your thoughts and wisdom with me.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Dove150.....Parallel food bank is an excellent idea, put it somewhere away from the church, and severely undercover!!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Dove150, I like the concept but I can foresee many issues. 1) how is the food for the parallel food bank acquired? If it is donated to Church and secretly relocated to a parallel food bank, is that Stealing (not accusing you, just something to consider)? 2) Number of people involved (transporting food to PFB, access to PFB, payment for PFB storage space, and last but not least---- who is in charge / resposible /accoutable for the PFB) is a major Operatonal Seceurity problem. 

I would give these and many more questions some very serious consideration BEFORE accepting a single item for the PFB. 

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

tmttactical said:


> Dove150, I like the concept but I can foresee many issues. 1) how is the food for the parallel food bank acquired? If it is donated to Church and secretly relocated to a parallel food bank, is that Stealing (not accusing you, just something to consider)? 2) Number of people involved (transporting food to PFB, access to PFB, payment for PFB storage space, and last but not least---- who is in charge / resposible /accoutable for the PFB) is a major Operatonal Seceurity problem.
> 
> I would give these and many more questions some very serious consideration BEFORE accepting a single item for the PFB.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


We cook dinners at church and the proceeds support the food bank. So the church congregation pays for the food. We turn that money over to the church office and they pay the food bill. I, and the other volunteer shop, transport, store and distribute the food. We are responsible for the entire operation. We deal with a lot of people and have paper work to back it all up.

Most of the food we purchase is donated to a central food disturber. Some of the food we purchase is USDA and State and that food has to be strictly accounted for and specific rules of who gets what. The other food we can give freely to whoever we want to. The important thing to us is to make sure the food is viable and safe.

As far as stealing goes, this is the only church I've ever been in where some feel they can use the food bank as their own grocery store whenever. Hopefully, when I and the other take over we will put a stop to that.

I am not happy being in this church but feel that is where I am supposed to be for now. (whole nother story) The food bank is the only worthwhile thing there that makes any sense to me. I am not normally one to join up for things and the fact that I find myself in this position now has me believing there may be more required of me than I first thought. That's why I'm thinking storehouse.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Dove150 said:


> We cook dinners at church and the proceeds support the food bank. So the church congregation pays for the food. We turn that money over to the church office and they pay the food bill. I, and the other volunteer shop, transport, store and distribute the food. We are responsible for the entire operation. We deal with a lot of people and have paper work to back it all up.
> 
> Most of the food we purchase is donated to a central food disturber. Some of the food we purchase is USDA and State and that food has to be strictly accounted for and specific rules of who gets what. The other food we can give freely to whoever we want to. The important thing to us is to make sure the food is viable and safe.
> 
> ...


I applaud your efforts to do good. I am going to paraphrase an old saying "No good deed goes unpunished". Just be sure to guard your 6 (back side -- tush) and keep your PFB location and operation to as few (you and the other volunteer) people as possible. If the food at the PFB was desperately needed, you do not want a bunch of desperate folks to start thinking about visiting the PFB. Don't let my concerns stop what you feel you need to do, just be careful.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Dove150 said:


> ... a parallel storehouse for the church. I haven't shared this with anyone else except the my fellow volunteer in the food bank and she thinks it's a good idea....


Instead of calling it a parallel storehouse how about a temporary holding area until it can be distributed to the local food bank?

New supplies go to the temporary holding area and supplies that were in the temporary holding area are rotated out to the local food bank?

And where would this Temporary holding area be located? Under lock and key at the church? If at your house then I'm afraid you will be opening yourself up to a credibility problem.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tmttactical said:


> Dove150, I like the concept but I can foresee many issues. 1) how is the food for the parallel food bank acquired? If it is donated to Church and secretly relocated to a parallel food bank, is that Stealing (not accusing you, just something to consider)? 2) Number of people involved (transporting food to PFB, access to PFB, payment for PFB storage space, and last but not least---- who is in charge / resposible /accoutable for the PFB) is a major Operatonal Seceurity problem.
> 
> I would give these and many more questions some very serious consideration BEFORE accepting a single item for the PFB.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


 In a nation of free loaders charity becomes robbery.

Like the insane Xmas drive 'Toys For Tots' people go in collect toys then sell them at flea markets or yard sales.

My SIL said if anything happens we are coming to your house. Well that may be a problem, since we have done without, worked and studied while she is rich and doesn't prepared at all.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll never, ever forget a statement made by a food bank employee in the big city(forgot where).
She said that it was disheartening to see the women leave the building, stop and search in the bag, and dispose of those canned and boxed goods in the trash.
She said they watched and always retrieved the goods.

THIS is why I do NOT donate to food banks...
I do give boxes of food to folks like the one at WM that had two little ones asking for money donations and supplies because they were stuck here, broke, and trying to get to a family area in another state.
A medical emergency or car repair can put all of us in that situation..at some point in our lives.
Did I get snookered? So what; God doesn't count the deed, but the intent.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Instead of calling it a parallel storehouse how about a temporary holding area until it can be distributed to the local food bank?
> 
> New supplies go to the temporary holding area and supplies that were in the temporary holding area are rotated out to the local food bank?
> 
> And where would this Temporary holding area be located? Under lock and key at the church? If at your house then I'm afraid you will be opening yourself up to a credibility problem.


Under lock and key at the church for sure.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Caribou said:


> As mentioned before, there fewer that know about this the better. You, your coworker, and the minister are the ones that come to mind. If the minister isn't aware and willing to keep your confidence the risk is too high.


If he isn't on board I'm not going to do it. They are on their own.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

You are right on JayJay. Plus nobody in this town is starving and they can and do get food at a lot of places. We know some are scamming us but most aren't.
We have a lot of grandparents who are raising their crackhead children's children. Very sad in a lot of cases. When the food stamps run out the children still need to eat and it's not their fault. We fill that gap.

I'm normally not such a do gooder but that is where I am at the moment.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I'll never, ever forget a statement made by a food bank employee in the big city(forgot where).
> *She said that it was disheartening to see the women leave the building, stop and search in the bag, and dispose of those canned and boxed goods in the trash.*
> She said they watched and always retrieved the goods.
> 
> ...


I read that food banks sometimes get an abundance of canned goods, especially when there are food drives. Then they are short on other items all the time. I have seen posts on Craigslist for free food and what gives it away is when they list the items and it includes powdered milk. You know they are giving away food from a food bank that they did not want.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I read that food banks sometimes get an abundance of canned goods, especially when there are food drives. Then they are short on other items all the time. I have seen posts on Craigslist for free food and what gives it away is when they list the items and it includes powdered milk. You know they are giving away food from a food bank that they did not want.


Guess what they do/did here at elementary schools>>>>>
If still, it is the stupidest thing Ky. can do.
They beg for canned/boxed goods and send these home on Fridays to feed the needy....so how stupid are you to think the kids get those meals?
We are being asked to feed dope addicts, smokers, alcoholics????
Damn...don't we already do that through food stamps??
Oh, right, those are sold 50% mark down or traded for _______ fill in the blank.
Yes, I am appalled at the stupidity and as a former educator, I just stared at this being presented to me at church a few years ago...yes, at church!!!!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Dove150 said:


> Under lock and key at the church for sure.


"Lock & key" means nothing....one yank with a crowbar or railroad bar would probably handle it. If it's IN the church, everybody and their uncle is gonna KNOW IT'S THERE. 
If the SHTF, it'll be overrun, guaranteed. The "idea" is good, that "location" (or in your home).....not so good! "Hiding something in plain sight" is NOT gonna work in this case.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Guess what they do/did here at elementary schools>>>>>
> If still, it is the stupidest thing Ky. can do.
> They beg for canned/boxed goods and send these home on Fridays to feed the needy....so how stupid are you to think the kids get those meals?
> We are being asked to feed dope addicts, smokers, alcoholics????
> ...


When I was teaching, I bought and kept food for hungry children in my classroom. There were children who were always hungry. WTH is going on at home that a child is coming to school and is hungry first thing in the morning? It may be that the children are eating sugar coated crap cereal for breakfast. Why not just give them candy for breakfast?

People get food stamps, which is supposed to feed their family, and food stamps (SNAP) are sold for money to buy booze, cigarettes, and drugs. I have seen this and been asked to buy them. And when they are hungry, they can get food from a food bank. And many places have places you can get a meal. In Denver, there are multiple options of places to get a meal, 3 times a day, 7 days a week. That is why I will not contribute a dime to someone who is holding a sign that says they are hungry.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Caribou said:


> The church has always been the distributor of charity. It is only recently that government has tried to break the people away from religion by taking over charity. It may seem like the government is trying to help but government is only trying to weaken our culture so they can take more control.


I agree. We have to account for every USDA can, jar and box of everything. Who got it, when and how much. We have to display "up to date" (same words, but different color poster every year) anti discrimination statement. If we have the wrong color poster we're in trouble. We have to keep a log of temp. in freezers, monthly pest control statements, shelves have to be labeled and on and on and on.

We stay in compliance and if somebody is hungry we give them food. We try to make sure they are fed and fed well. We are a small operation and pray for and with many of the people who come in. If we get in trouble for that then I'm done.

By the way we don't discriminate we give pork to everyone.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I remember as a kid, growing up on the farm, in a farming community.

When one families potato crop didn't do so good, everybody pitched in , and helped, we always grew extra.

When the hogs all got sick, , we all pitched in and gave pork, we had plenty.( and we all killed hogs together to help)

When the family , down the road , got sick, we all pitched in and helped with everything. keep the farm running.

When somebody needed anything , we all pitched in.
Sometimes that went thru groups at Churches, which was a good place to gather, talk about it, and organize it.

Get the idea ?

Everybody was willing to help, because we were *willing* ,and we were always prepared for bad things to happen.

It might have been us next time. We all did just fine.

We didn't need no schtinkin govmint .

Then the govmlnt took over .....and there ain't no neighbors anymore.

*It ain't govmints job to feed, us, doctor us, clothe us, educate us, pay us to sit on our tails, its their job to protect us from enemies.*

Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> I remember as a kid, growing up on the farm, in a farming community. When one families potato crop didn't do so good, everybody pitched in , and helped, we always grew extra. When the hogs all got sick, , we all pitched in and gave pork, we had plenty.( and we all killed hogs together to help). When the family , down the road , got sick, we all pitched in and helped with everything. keep the farm running. When somebody needed anything , we all pitched in. Sometimes that went thru groups at Churches, which was a good place to gather, talk about it, and organize it. Get the idea ? Everybody was willing to help, because we were *willing* ,and we were always prepared for bad things to happen. It might have been us next time. We all did just fine. We didn't need no schtinkin govmint . Then the govmlnt took over .....and there ain't no neighbors anymore. *It ain't govmints job to feed, us, doctor us, clothe us, educate us, pay us to sit on our tails, its their job to protect us from enemies.* Jim


And your post summarizes the way it was before the Libs/Socialists took over the U.S. 
Best "condensed history" I've seen in a long time!

We've gone from being a nation of "good neighbors," to being a nation of "gummint dependents." Says it all.:wave:


----------

